# What to wear?



## yolandeloves (24 August 2018)

Hi everyone,
this may be a silly question but what should I wear when mucking out/ grooming etc?
I've been having beginner lessons for several weeks now and am going to start learning horse care soon and wanted to know if I should just wear what I ride in?
I have long riding boots and jodhpurs and wondered if I'm meant to change to do other jobs? 
Thank you!


----------



## oldie48 (24 August 2018)

I don't wear long leather boots to muck out in as the pee rots the leather apart from that I wear what's convenient. If you are doing training, I'd ask what is expected  but I'd avoid wearing "decent" stuff if you can.


----------



## Muddy unicorn (25 August 2018)

Definitely change out of your long boots before mucking out etc. My daughter has been wearing woofwear yard boots when she&#8217;s working at the riding school but she&#8217;s just got some short lace-up boots suitable for riding and yard work.  Gloves are a must in winter and layers so you can peel off or add depending on what you&#8217;re doing


----------



## yolandeloves (25 August 2018)

oldie48 said:



			I don't wear long leather boots to muck out in as the pee rots the leather apart from that I wear what's convenient. If you are doing training, I'd ask what is expected  but I'd avoid wearing "decent" stuff if you can.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I didn't know pee rots leather so will definitely be changing. I was considering using short jods boots I have but those are leather too so maybe not.


----------



## yolandeloves (25 August 2018)

SophieO said:



			Definitely change out of your long boots before mucking out etc. My daughter has been wearing woofwear yard boots when she&#8217;s working at the riding school but she&#8217;s just got some short lace-up boots suitable for riding and yard work.  Gloves are a must in winter and layers so you can peel off or add depending on what you&#8217;re doing
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I'll look into getting some gloves. I have wellies and Timbaland boots so might just use those for now and see I need anything different later on.


----------



## Red-1 (25 August 2018)

I use Mountain Horse yard boots, very comfortable and thick leather if they tread on your toe. 

I used to use steel toecap boots for stable chores, until one rotated on me when the horse stood further up the boot. The sharp edge did my toes no good at all, so now I just have the sturdy but non steel ones. Keeping the jodhs on is fine, and if they are breeches and therefore a gap a set of sock that are up to the knee are usually worn.


For winter I would have some full chaps, Rambo or similar, as these are good for riding or stable work. You also avoid a sweaty bum - unlike waterproof trousers! I team these with a jacket that covers the bum rather than a blouson jacket. 


For stable work I like pimple gloves as they are cheap as chips and I get through a few from taking them off and forgetting where I left them to dry. I also have some waterproof ones, but I buy non horse ones from ebay, the type sold for workers in refrigerated environments as they are grippy and warm. 

I would also have a hat, a baseball cap in 3 seasons and a warm one for really cold weather. A hat keeps the smell of pee from mucking out from sticking to your hair! Also a neck roll for winter, they make you feel a lot warmer than they should.


----------



## yolandeloves (25 August 2018)

Red-1 said:



			I use Mountain Horse yard boots, very comfortable and thick leather if they tread on your toe. 

I used to use steel toecap boots for stable chores, until one rotated on me when the horse stood further up the boot. The sharp edge did my toes no good at all, so now I just have the sturdy but non steel ones. Keeping the jodhs on is fine, and if they are breeches and therefore a gap a set of sock that are up to the knee are usually worn.


For winter I would have some full chaps, Rambo or similar, as these are good for riding or stable work. You also avoid a sweaty bum - unlike waterproof trousers! I team these with a jacket that covers the bum rather than a blouson jacket. 


For stable work I like pimple gloves as they are cheap as chips and I get through a few from taking them off and forgetting where I left them to dry. I also have some waterproof ones, but I buy non horse ones from ebay, the type sold for workers in refrigerated environments as they are grippy and warm. 

I would also have a hat, a baseball cap in 3 seasons and a warm one for really cold weather. A hat keeps the smell of pee from mucking out from sticking to your hair! Also a neck roll for winter, they make you feel a lot warmer than they should.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for all that! 

I'd never heard of some of these things but feel like I'll be well prepared for life on the  yard! Lord help me when I get a horse! so much stuff.


----------



## Widgeon (27 August 2018)

Red-1 said:



			I use Mountain Horse yard boots, very comfortable and thick leather if they tread on your toe. 

I used to use steel toecap boots for stable chores, until one rotated on me when the horse stood further up the boot. The sharp edge did my toes no good at all, so now I just have the sturdy but non steel ones.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Mountain Horse, seconded - they are brilliant and will last and last. Mine are the steel toe capped type though - perhaps I should trade them in after reading this horror story!

Edited to say, stick some chaps on and you can school in them too.


----------



## yolandeloves (28 August 2018)

Widgeon said:



			Yes, Mountain Horse, seconded - they are brilliant and will last and last. Mine are the steel toe capped type though - perhaps I should trade them in after reading this horror story!

Edited to say, stick some chaps on and you can school in them too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I think I'll wear my Timberland boots until they die then get some Mountain Horse boots since they come so highly recommended!


----------



## JulesRules (29 August 2018)

Don't worry too much about what to wear. Once you get into stable duties you will throw on any old thing. If I'm not riding I usually chuck on old trackies or jeans. If I'm planning on riding I chuck my jods on. 
On my feet it's whatever is to hand depending on the weather. I have country boots, wellies, cheap protector boots or several pairs of old short boots. 
On my top half it's old t-shirts and I have a selection of coats and jackets.
Mind you I have collected all this stuff over a period of about 15 years.
If you are just starting out a pair of jods and wellies will do just fine.


----------



## yolandeloves (6 September 2018)

JulesRules said:



			Don't worry too much about what to wear. Once you get into stable duties you will throw on any old thing. If I'm not riding I usually chuck on old trackies or jeans. If I'm planning on riding I chuck my jods on. 
On my feet it's whatever is to hand depending on the weather. I have country boots, wellies, cheap protector boots or several pairs of old short boots. 
On my top half it's old t-shirts and I have a selection of coats and jackets.
Mind you I have collected all this stuff over a period of about 15 years.
If you are just starting out a pair of jods and wellies will do just fine.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much, appreciate your input!


----------



## Littlefloof (21 September 2018)

I second (or third) the recommendation for Mountain Horse short boots, comfy, grippy and tough as new boots.  One thing to be aware of, though, is if you're planning to ride in them, and your feet are as big as mine, you may sometimes find that your boots are on the wide side for the school's stirrups.


----------

